# A boy ... and a girl!!



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

My daughter is the proud 4-H grandma of twins. 

We went to a funeral at 11:00. At 3:30 we got home & checked to find her in the yard with her babies. One placenta was there too. Babies are dry, but the little girl is quiet & slow to nurse. At first she was weak, but I think she was cold. We got them in the shelter & she's doing better 

Kim


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Mama, the buckling with the white spot on his head, the doeling, and their 4-H grandma!

Kim


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aw how cute!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Wow. Super stout and nice.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

The girl scared us. At first she seemed too weak to stand. Then, as she warmed up, she managed to. Mama starting encouraging her to nurse. Finally she managed to get some good gulps in her tummy for about a minute. They are tuckered out & ready to nap. We gave mama a treat for doing so well. Kay is out there making friends as we speak. 
Let's just hope mama keeps them under the light once night falls!!

Kim


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

congrats!!! they are cute


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Those are some cute kids! Congratulations!


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Ha! Mama kept wandering out of the shelter cuz her sister was lonely & baaing. The babies were following, and, in the high mountain desert, it gets cold once the sun goes down. We put up a barrier that's about 18 inches high. Mama can get in & out, but the babies have to stay in under the heat light. Our plan is to do this at night for about a week. Then they should be better able to handle the cold nights.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww Congrads!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Awww they're adorable!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

sooo stinkin cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute , congrats


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Simply adorable


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats to 4 h Grandma! :stars:


----------

